# Grafikkarte wird nicht mehr akzeptiert unter Win7



## Donschurk (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo, habe mir jetzt Windows 7 drauf gemacht und alles neu installiert. Jetzt wird meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr akzeeptiert was aber unter Windows XP ohne Probleme ging. Ist keine super Grafikkarte die ich habe. ASUS V8420/128M Rev. 1.01. Ich weiss zwar das ich mir demnächst ne neue holen muss aber unter XP konnte ich ohne Probleme spielen aber jetzt unter Win7 startet er mir nicht mehr damit. Bekomme nur die Meldung das ich DirectX9.0c installieren soll und den Treiber aktualisieren soll. Da er die 3D Beschleunigung nicht starten kann. Kann ich da irgendetwas machen oder muss ich mir erstmal wieder Windows XP drauf machen solange?
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!!
Danke sehr


----------



## Palimbula (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, handelt es sich bei deiner Grafikkarte um eine (alte) DirectX 7-Karte --&gt; GeForce 4 TI. Da hast du keine Chance die unter Windows 7 zu installieren --> Mindestanforderung an die Grafikkarte: DirectX 9-fähig

Ob deine restliche Hardware Windows 7 tauglich ist, kannst du hiermit überprüfen --> *Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor*


----------



## Donschurk (14. Mai 2011)

Aber warum ging das unter XP ohne Probleme? Ja genau die TI4200 ist das...


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

Weil WinXP niedrigere Anforderungen als Win7 hat.


----------



## Palimbula (14. Mai 2011)

Naja, Windows XP hat schon ein paar Jahre (9? Jahre) auf dem Buckel und damals gab es nun einmal andere Mindestanforderungen an die Hardware als zu dem Zeitpunkt als Windows 7 erschienen ist. So hart und lapidar es klingt: Mit deiner Grafikkarte hast du Pech wenn es um Windows 7 geht --> neue/aktuelle Grafikkarte kaufen oder kein Windows 7.

/Edit:
Je nachdem wie der restliche PC "aussieht" (CPU, Mainboard etc.) würde ich das Geld nicht in eine neue Grafikkarte sondern gleich in einen neuen Rechner investieren.


----------



## Donschurk (14. Mai 2011)

Naja dachte ich mir schon....Naja denke der rest ist ok soweit.
Bord:ASRock AMD-nVidia Series AM2NF3-VSTA
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessore 3600+
RAM: 2GB aber weiter nachrüstbar, hab noch platz...


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

Urgh AM2. Was willst du mit dem Rechner machen?
Neue Grafikkarte lohnt sich kaum, da auf dem Mainboard noch als Grafikkarten-Slot ein alter AGP-Slot verbaut ist.
Wenn du dir aber keinen neuen PC leisten kannst dann würd ich bei ebay nach ner alten 7600 GT (AGP) / 6800GT (AGP) schauen.


----------



## Palimbula (14. Mai 2011)

So wiklich prickelnd ist die restliche Hardware auch nicht. Die CPU ist schon vor knapp 6 Jahren auf dem Markt erschienen, Mainboard lediglich AGP --> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AM2NF3-VSTA . Viel Spaß wirst du mit der Hardware und Windows 7 nicht wirklich haben. Von mir daher meine Empfehlung: Wegschmeissen und Neu kaufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2011)

Oder bei xp bleiben bis du dir nen neuen leisten kannst


----------



## Varitu (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke mal du hast dir Windows 7 ja shcon gekauft.
Hol dir eine Grafikkarte wie eine 5700(Ultra), 6800GT o.ä. Auch eine 7600GT ist eine Superwahl, wäre die schnellste, stromsparend und günstig.

Dann kannst du für ca.20Euro Investition Windows 7 nutzen.
Mehr RAM wäre natürlich auch hilfreich 4GB sollten es schon sein bei Windows 7. Preise für DDR-RAM? K.A.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Soulii (20. Mai 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Mehr RAM wäre natürlich auch hilfreich 4GB sollten es schon sein bei Windows 7. Preise für DDR-RAM? K.A.
> 
> Gruß Varitus



unfug...
zum ersten ist win7 richtig konfiguriert sogar ram schonender als xp
zum zweiten kannst du zu 95% von win7 32bit ausgehen, weil der chipsatz höchstwarscheinlich garnicht 64bit tauglich ist -> 4gig? wasted
4gig , wer braucht 4 gig ? windows 7 läuft sogar auf nem alten intel 1500mhz mit 512mb anständig

die einzig richtige lösung wäre eine agp karte die dx9 unterstützt, ebay lässt grüßen, 10 tacken und glücklich werden.
jede mehrinvestition in das system ist totale verschwendung


----------



## Varitu (20. Mai 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> unfug...
> zum ersten ist win7 richtig konfiguriert sogar ram schonender als xp
> zum zweiten kannst du zu 95% von win7 32bit ausgehen, weil der chipsatz höchstwarscheinlich garnicht 64bit tauglich ist -> 4gig? wasted
> 4gig , wer braucht 4 gig ? windows 7 läuft sogar auf nem alten intel 1500mhz mit 512mb anständig



Naja, ich habe mal einen Test in einer Zeitung gelesen, da wurden zig Dinge einzeln getestet, da kam u.a. bei raus das 4Gigabyte sehr wohl Sinn machen bei spielen. Mehr hat aber in keinem Spiel einen Vorteil ergeben. Dagegen hinkte ein PC mit nur 2GB hinterher.
WObei ich dir recht gebe, auch mit der Minimalkonfiguration kann das System enigermaßen schnell laufen, vorrausgesetzt man surft nur und schreibt Texte.
Da ich mal davon ausgehe das der TE auch spielt würde ich schon sagen das 4GB Sinnvoll sind. Auch unter 32Bit, auch wenn wegen der Adressierung nicht die vollen 4GB zur Werfügung stehen, bzw.angezeigt werden.

Aber grundlegend hat der TE ja seine Antwort, kauf dir eine günstige (aber vernünftige) DX9 Grafikkarte.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Mai 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe mal einen Test in einer Zeitung gelesen, da wurden zig Dinge einzeln getestet, da kam u.a. bei raus das 4Gigabyte sehr wohl Sinn machen bei spielen. Mehr hat aber in keinem Spiel einen Vorteil ergeben. Dagegen hinkte ein PC mit nur 2GB hinterher.


aber die speile die auf dem teil laufen sind schon mit 2gb überfordert^^

und mer als 4 gb bringt durchaus noch was, habe jetzt 8 (kostet ja nix mehr) und bin nun statt vorher 90% auslastung bei starcraft (sprich 3,6 G bei 55% auslastung (4,4 G. das sind 800 mb mehr die im ram und nicht in der auslagerungsdatei rumliegen


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> 4gig , wer braucht 4 gig ?



Ich! Und zwar zum zocken. Zum arbeiten brauch ich sogar noch mehr. Und klar kann man Win7 so konfigurieren, dass es nicht soviel in den Speicher lädt. Die dahingehende Konfiguration lässt sich aber nicht als richtig oder falsch beschreiben.
Win7 holt sich den Speicher nicht aus Spass an der Freude. Was im Speicher ist, dass lässt sich auch schneller aufrufen. So einfach ist das. Unter 2 GB braucht man meiner Meinung nach heutzutage nicht mehr anfangen. Und wenn man etwas mehr mit dem PC macht, dann sind 2 GB ein Witz. Wie gesagt, ich komme selbst mit 4 nicht aus. Dennoch, für die normale Anwendung sind 4 GB ne gute Menge. Aber 512 MB? Rofl! Ich will mit dem PC etwas mehr machen, als ihn nur anschauen.


----------



## Soulii (20. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber die speile die auf dem teil laufen sind schon mit 2gb überfordert^^
> 
> und mer als 4 gb bringt durchaus noch was, habe jetzt 8 (kostet ja nix mehr) und bin nun statt vorher 90% auslastung bei starcraft (sprich 3,6 G bei 55% auslastung (4,4 G. das sind 800 mb mehr die im ram und nicht in der auslagerungsdatei rumliegen



falsch es sind sogar 2,4 gig die nicht in der auslagerungsdatei liegen. nur bringt dir das null nada nix.
sc2 ist immernoch 32bit und allokiert somit max 2gig direkt für das spiel selber


----------



## Soulii (20. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Dennoch, für die normale Anwendung sind 4 GB ne gute Menge.



für die normale anwendung sind 4gig genau 2gig zu viel


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2011)

Mag in deiner Welt vielleicht so sein.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Mag in deiner Welt vielleicht so sein.



Für Ladezeiten und Multitasking unter Win7 würde ich auch nicht mehr unter 4GB anfangen wollen, aktuell sinds sogar 8. 

Btw. Euer Streit hat nichts mehr mit dem Thema oder der Hilfestellung für Donschurk zu tun und ist fürs Thema und den guten Umgang miteinander auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich.

Was er möchte, ist Beratung. Vereinzelt gab es ja schon Tipps.

@DonSchurk: Damit die anderen User dir besser helfen können, sind noch die Infos notwendig, ob ein neuer Rechner in dein Budget passt, bzw. wie groß das Budget denn wäre und ob du mit der Kiste zocken willst, falls ja, welche Spielgeneration ungefähr?


----------



## Arosk (20. Mai 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> für die normale anwendung sind 4gig genau 2gig zu viel



Ja, wenn du kein Betriebsystem nutzt dann schon.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Mai 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> für die normale anwendung sind 4gig genau 2gig zu viel



Kommt darauf an, für Win7 + Browser brauchst du sogar nur 1gb



Klos schrieb:


> Mag in deiner Welt vielleicht so sein.



Es kommt eben darauf an was er unter "normale Anwendung versteht" Für Win7 sind 1gb Mindestvorraussetzung und für bisschen surfen, chatten und office reicht das auch.



ZAM schrieb:


> Für Ladezeiten und Multitasking unter Win7 würde ich auch nicht mehr unter 4GB anfangen wollen, aktuell sinds sogar 8.


8GB bringen dir zur Verkürzung von Ladezeiten nur was wenn du gleichzeit 196 Programme offen hast.




Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du kein Betriebsystem nutzt dann schon.



So ein Quatsch. Arosk dein Kommis sind meistens echt unnötig.

Um auch noch was zum Thema beigetragen zu haben, entweder neue AGP-Grafikkarte (wie oben geschrieben) kaufen, oder wenn du mehr Geld hättest (was wir aber wissen müssten), gleich ne ganz neue Mühle.


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich da an meine Mama denke, die ist froh dass sie 4 GB hat... und sie macht nix anderes als Internet, chatten und Office.

Insofern hängts sicherlich auch von der persönlichen Meinung ab.


@Topic
Wenn du das Geld hast, kauf dir einen neuen Rechner.

Wenn nicht, bleib bei Windows XP und leg Windows 7 auf die Seite.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> 8GB bringen dir zur Verkürzung von Ladezeiten nur was wenn du gleichzeit 196 Programme offen hast.



Du hast mich überzeugt, ich bau die Riegel sofort wieder aus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> 8GB bringen dir zur Verkürzung von Ladezeiten nur was wenn du gleichzeit 196 Programme offen hast.


oder wenn du ein spiel und 5 programme offen hast^^
starcraft zb nimmt sich seine 2 gb und dann sind noch 2,4gb windows und der andere kram. wie oben beschrieben, hab ich 800 mb weniger die auf der festplatte rumgammeln, seit ich 8 gb habe. wenn man starcraft + starcraft editor offen hat, kommt man auch leicht über die 60% auslastung was schon knapp 5 gb entsprechen.
selbst wenn man es im spiel nciht merkt (außer das sämtliche laddermaps im ram bleiben und man keine ladezeiten mehr hat) so ist doch das gesamtsystem mit mehr als 4 gb eben doch schneller.
und ich hab dank ssd prefechting ausgeschalten, sonst wär da noch mehr im ram.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hast mich überzeugt, ich bau die Riegel sofort wieder aus.



Fein! Schick sie dann doch mir bitte vorbei, wenn du sie eh nicht mehr brauchst.


----------



## mristau (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde es immer besser, mehr als weniger zu haben, habe 6GB + 1GB SD Karte für die Speicherbeschleunigung eingebaut und keine Virtuelle Speicher Datei

aktuelle Spiele brauchen schon mal 2-3GB oder auch mehr.

Natürlich wird man im normalen Desktop Betrieb den Ram nicht voll kriegen, solang man nicht Filme rendert oder sowas.

Wie hoch die Speicherbelegung aber im Endeffekt ist, hängt nicht von der Anzahl Programme ab, sondern davon wieviel einzelne brauchen
Und freier Ram ist besser, als voller Ram + virtueller Speicher


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hast mich überzeugt, ich bau die Riegel sofort wieder aus.


Habe hier keine Lust unnötige Disskusionen zu führen, aber wenn du 8GB hast, dann lässt du sie natürlich im PC 



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> oder wenn du ein spiel und 5 programme offen hast^^
> starcraft zb nimmt sich seine 2 gb und dann sind noch 2,4gb windows und der andere kram. wie oben beschrieben, hab ich 800 mb weniger die auf der festplatte rumgammeln, seit ich 8 gb habe. wenn man starcraft + starcraft editor offen hat, kommt man auch leicht über die 60% auslastung was schon knapp 5 gb entsprechen.
> selbst wenn man es im spiel nciht merkt (außer das sämtliche laddermaps im ram bleiben und man keine ladezeiten mehr hat) so ist doch das gesamtsystem mit mehr als 4 gb eben doch schneller.
> und ich hab dank ssd prefechting ausgeschalten, sonst wär da noch mehr im ram.



5 GB? 2 Programme, sicher dass da nicht noch ein Virenscanner seine Arbeit verrichtet hat? Das kommt mir nämlich sehr viel vor. (Hatte bisher mit 3GB noch nie ein Problem, das was bei meinem Rechner am meisten in Spielen limitiert, ist die Grafikkarte.



mristau schrieb:


> Also ich finde es immer besser, mehr als weniger zu haben, habe 6GB + 1GB SD Karte für die Speicherbeschleunigung eingebaut und keine Virtuelle Speicher Datei
> 
> aktuelle Spiele brauchen schon mal 2-3GB oder auch mehr.
> 
> ...



mehr als 3GB? Zeig mir mal EIN Spiel das mehr als 3GB RAM für sich beansprucht. Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt, WoW zieht bei mir 1,5GB kein Kilobyte mehr. Und freier Ram nützt dir ungefähr soviel wie eine Taucherausrüstung zum Skifahren mitzunehmen (0). Mein PC hat bisher keinen Speicher ausgelagert, ok, kann vieleicht daran liegen, dass ich nicht wie ihr alle gleichzeitig 2 Games zock, im Internet surf und noch an meinem neuen Video rumbastel aber...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> kann vieleicht daran liegen, dass ich nicht wie ihr alle gleichzeitig 2 Games zock, im Internet surf und noch an meinem neuen Video rumbastel aber...



...oder im Hintergund virtuelle Server/Workstations laufen hast.


----------



## Felix^^ (23. Mai 2011)

Es gibt nur eine Handvoll Spiele die mehr als 2 GB RAM verbrauchen (können) (siehe Crysis 2). Also ist es Unnötig mehr als 4GB RAM zu haben. Ich hab 6 GB. ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> ...oder im Hintergund virtuelle Server/Workstations laufen hast.



...oder das


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

5gb ist doch nicht viel, 1,5gb editor, 2gb starcraft, rest windwos+x


Zusammenfassend: es bringt wenig (vor allem keine fps, eher weniger nachladen), schadet aber nicht


----------



## Areos (24. Mai 2011)

hab jetzt aus Spass an der Freude auch noch 4GB zu meinen vorhandenen 4GB dazugekauft. ich weiss es bringt fast nichts aber mir war halt grad danach und für 35euro noch mehr


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2011)

Was mich viel mehr interessiert ist, ob sich das Problem von DonSchurk jetzt erledigt hat und ob er sich je wieder in diesem Thread blicken lässt, nachdem das Thema von Grafikkarten und OS über Sinn und Unsinn von 8GB Arbeitsspeicher durch 2GB-Besitzer verlagert hat :-P


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2011)

Du tust ja so, als ob ihm nicht längst schon geholfen wurde.  Er hat eine ASUS V8420/128M Grafikkarte. Das ist eine 4200er TI. Somit eine DX8-fähige Grafikkarte. Windows 7 hat als Minimalanforderung eine DX9-Graka.

Mögliche Lösungen:

- XP installieren
- neue Grafikkarte besorgen (möglichst etwas mit dem Zusatz "n.Chr.")
- einfach garnichts machen


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Du tust ja so, als ob ihm nicht längst schon geholfen wurde.  Er hat eine ASUS V8420/128M Grafikkarte. Das ist eine 4200er TI. Somit eine DX8-fähige Grafikkarte. Windows 7 hat als Minimalanforderung eine DX9-Graka.



Pf  Ich hatte extra ne Rückfrage zu seinem Budget, Plänen und Möglichkeiten gestellt, um bessere Hilfestellung bieten zu können - wenn nicht ich wegen aktuell begrenzter Kenntnisse zu Hardwarepreisen, dann für Euch. *g*


----------



## Varitu (26. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> - neue Grafikkarte besorgen (möglichst etwas mit dem Zusatz "n.Chr.")


LOL 



ZAM schrieb:


> Pf  Ich hatte extra ne Rückfrage zu seinem Budget, Plänen und Möglichkeiten gestellt, um bessere Hilfestellung bieten zu können - wenn nicht ich wegen aktuell begrenzter Kenntnisse zu Hardwarepreisen, dann für Euch. *g*



Hhm, ich finde es kommt im Forum recht oft vor das Leute est fragen und sich dann einfach nicht mehr äußern/blicken lassen. Warum auch immer?
Naja, vielleicht schreibt er ja doch noch.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Klos1 (26. Mai 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hhm, ich finde es kommt im Forum recht oft vor das Leute est fragen und sich dann einfach nicht mehr äußern/blicken lassen. Warum auch immer?
> Naja, vielleicht schreibt er ja doch noch.
> 
> Gruß Varitus



Ja, in der Tat sehr mysteriös. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, aber es hat in keinem Fall mit unserer Ram-Diskussion zu tun.


----------

